# Shopping spree



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey everyone i went on a bit of a shopping spree yesterday and today  . Yesterday i got my prowler 15 and today i went to Davo's and the guy there helped me pick out my rod, reel and lines, and this is what i got :- 
>Squidgy Bass 7 Spin Rod (Shimano)
>Lip Gripper (Pioneer) 
>Aernosxt 2000 reel (Shimano) 
>4" Turtle back worms (Berkley Gulp) 
>Seagur invisible shock leader 12 lb's (Kokoda) 
> 8 lb fireline (Berkley), yellow in colour

And i also have a couple of other things including
>Scorpian 52 HB (RMG lures) 
>Sx 48 HB (Ecogear) Col 305 
>Ball Jighead 1/4 oz jig heads (Kokoda) 
> Bullet Jighead 1/16 Oz jig heads (Nitro)

So thats everything i have got which has got to do with fishing so i thought i would ask you guys what else i need as i have only fished a couple of time before. I'm not short of money either  , so please name anything you think i might need. I will only be fishing soft plastics and hard body lures (No bait at all). , and i will be fishing in the noosa esturary system. I'm targeting every single speices of fish in the noosa esturary  (i'm noy fussy, i just wanna catch some fish).

I'm going back to Davo's 2morrow and i'm going to get the following 
>Net ( they had this environet look alike there for $30) 
>Filliting knife and scaler 
>Some more lures (HB's and SP's) 
>Mesh gloves

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done BJT. now the fun begins. 8)

Just get out there! Once you've had a few paddles and 'test runs' with your fishing gear you'll soon know what you want/dont want on your kayak.

Half the fun is learning new things... Congrats on your new yak and your new toys!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

A bigger tackle box and more lures till full then buy another box and repeat the process. :wink:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

G'day BJT - if you are anything like me the spending has just started. I've bought stacks of tackle over the past couple of months and I have no hope of ever using it all. But it looks like you're well prepared - a great way to start. The only thing I can think of is a camera :lol: - you've got to 'catch' those fishing moments!
Oh, and then theres things like milk crates, rod leashes, paddle leash, berkley rod holder for the front, and then you'll find you need to prepare an anchor system. Then there is a decent cart/trolley and racks for your car. Then, if your yak is like mine, you'll find you'll need to buy some rubber to modify the front hatch a bit to stop it leaking.  
So, getting it set up will keep you busy from now on - but its great fun :!: good luck with it all


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Exciting stuff! You'll definitly want some more Plastics, berkley gulp 3" minnows in pumkinseed, one of my favs is the 4" smelt minnows and the 3" minnow grubs in pumkinseed and watermelon. 
as for jig heads, I would also get some 1/8oz in a size 1 hook and perhaps a 1/0 hook same weight. 
good luck with your shopping, and hope to see some fishy pics soon.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase and good luck with it all BJT.

Like Davey, I think you should get out there are try what you have. Pretty soon you will discover that you want other things. This is natural. However it is important that you go through this process so you have a good idea what it is you want.

Also, it is important to tell us what fish you are targeting if we are to advise you on tackle.

A couple of points:

* you have a mix of tackle that is probably not suited to just one rod/reel combo

* 1/16oz jig heads and SX48s are very light - you will be able to cast these with the tackle you have but will be down on distance a bit because the rod is a bit heavy for the task and the line could also be lighter

* the above are great for targeting bream, but bream are fussy buggers and the leader may be a bit heavy for them. Casting distance will also be an impediment to targeting bream

* the outfit is good for 1/4oz jigheads, with which you will get good casting distance, and for trolling the hbs

* you may be able to improve your hit rate by downsizing the leader to 6lb or even lighter

In short, you should be able to catch fish with what you have. Flathead are a great chance if you troll water between 1 and 3m deep with the hbs or use the sps anywhere you expect to find them. Also good for chasing big bass in impoundments, especially for working deeper water.

I don't know Noosa or what you want to target so can't really advise further.

Final piece of advice is to talk to successful anglers around you. Most will provide advice on tackle and techniques (less likely if they are tournament anglers) and there is no quicker route to success than copying others.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats BJT! Nothing like having a heap of new gear to fiddle with and to dream over. Nothing like a new yak to simply look at and imagine being out on the water. Next, you'll be out there, awesome indeed. 

My suggestion? All of the above posts. Someone mentioned a camera so you can share your adventures and your catch. I reckon so too. Doesn't have to be fancy but does need either a cover/bag or be waterproof.

And what about some kind of measure so you know your fish are legal and so you can boast? Ruler or those tapes used in sewing?


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

G'Day BJT,

Just thought i would offer some advise in terms of gear selection. I think everything chosen is excellent with the exception of the reel. I initially bought an Aernos Xt in the 2000 size and it has been a good little reel. However, I did experience more than a few problems with it laying braided lines nicely. I would think about possibly upgrading the reel to a daiwa capricorn (approx $200 - $220) or Daiwa Theory (a pro dealer reel only available in some stores $199) or alternatively a Dawia Exceller (a new reel that is about the $160 mark). These reels are more expensive but if you can afford it i would certainly recommend it as i think you may find yourself getting frustrated or alternatively upgrading later on. Both the theory and the capricorn have air bail whihc helps with thin braid and are nice smooth reels with great drags. (The diff between capricorn and theory is the colour and the capricorn has 3 Corrosion Resitant Ball Bearings, 1 Normal bearing and 1 Roller Bearing wheras the Theory has 1 CRBB, 2 Normal and 1 Roller). The Exceller doesn't have the airbail but is a newer offerring and feels like a much more expensice reel. One of the very experienced blokes at Western Sydney Bream and Bass pegged it for a $300 reel and not $160!!!

Sorry to be a bit of a downer but if i knew then what i know now i would have saved for the better reel straight off the bat. Just my 2c though!! Fell free to ignore it!! :lol:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

hi bjt
you can buy all the tackle you want but you cant buy experience so  get out on the water and good luck 
see ya milan


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

BJT said:


> , so please name anything you think i might need.


Mate you may need a new credit card, the old one is probably still trembling :lol: :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

troppo said:


> And what about some kind of measure so you know your fish are legal and so you can boast? Ruler or those tapes used in sewing?


Or do what I have done and just stick one of those fisheries measuring stickers to your paddle. This way you can measure your fish on with the paddle on your lap. You can also check the legal limit if your not sure.It works well for me and it's cheep ie free


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

A plastic hook remover (50 cents each) and maybe a small pair of pliers. I have a plastic pair of pliers (i think they are worm pliers) they were inexpensive. These items are invaluable for saving time and injuries on the water.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys!

Fisher- already got one but mum won't let me take it out :x , lol.

Peril- Thanks for your advise. The guy at davos said that 6 lb leader would be better if i was targeting bream but i said i was really sure what i was targeting so he said the 8 lb leader would be a better all round line.

Chris-  Bugger about the reel, it does come with a ten year warranty though, so if anything plays up i'll send it back.

Rawprawn- Thanks. Nice idea, i'll be doing that.

I went on another little shopping spree today aswell  (this is so fun). And i got the following

>Foam surfboard roof racks(super works) 
>Eco net (Javos Walker) 
>Fish scaler (cheap brand) 
>Long bent pliers (Penn)

Did i forget anything exept more lures :lol: ??

Cheers


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks like you've got the gear sorted.

You'll find that once you're out there, you won't use half of it and you'll find other things that you really should have. I still find things I haven't touched in years - I found a new reel the other day, all nicely spooled with a lacky band around it and in its little calico bag that mum made for me 6 years ago.
My advice is to take a breather, get on the water, then reassess. This works most of the time, but you'll feel the urge again soon enough. It's a perpetual thing.

please say you've got a pfd too.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I have to say that i don't have a pfd  . Cause i am only planning on fishing the esturary system only and did'nt think i would need one, i'll probley get one when i start to venture offshore. Is that leagle or do you need one at all times?

Ps- if your all wondering why i'm up so early it's cause i start work today at bloody 5:00 am :evil:

Cheers


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate personally I have gotten into the habit of wearing a PFD2 at all times. If you get a yak PFD it will have all sorts of cool pockets you will find invaluable. My theory on this was that I have a few lanyards on things on the yak so even if I was tangled in a lanyard rope or had a big hook still attached to my rod through my hand or foot I could stay afloat while dealing with my entanglement.

I forget I am wearing mine as it is so comfortable. Another positive thing about them is they make you more visible to boaters. Irrespective of the colour of your yak, as they are so low profile the hull can be hidden by wind chop or swells ect. Having a bright coloured PFD a metre or so from the surface of the water makes you far more visible.

Catch ya Scott


----------

